# pero - al final de una frase



## serg79_

Vi esta construcción por primera vez ayer en una página web, ¡y me pareció bastante rara! La frase era algo así:

_Que sepas que no me gusta, pero._

¿Se considera gramaticalmente correcto poner ese "pero" al final de la frase? ¿Os parece normal así?

En inglés, a veces sí se coloca el "but" ahí (al menos coloquialmente en el lenguaje hablado), pero nunca lo he oído/leído antes en español, y sólo quería preguntaros qué pensáis sobre esto.

Gracias


----------



## Namakemono

Es como en inglés. Dices "pero" para dar a entender que tienes reservas, o en este caso para decir "la decisión es tuya, pero a mí no me agrada". Quizás el que escribió ese mensaje debió haber puesto puntos suspensivos.


----------



## alc112

Yo tengo entendido que es así:
"pero" es un conector, y como tal une dos oraciones.

Juan vino a casa
+
Llegó tarde
=
Juan vino a casa, pero llegó tarde.

La duda que yo siempre tengo es si va o no la coma. Yo siempre se la pongo más que nada por un detalle de lectura (hacer una pausa)

Entonces, "pero" está entre medio de 2 oraciones, no es ni el comienzo ni el final.

Sin embargo, hay veces que usa el "pero" al final de una oración, pero su uso es más bien oral, no escrito. Lo que se espera en este caso, es que el receptor del mensaje imagine la situación que sigue después de ese "pero" o bien que haga algún gesto.

Saludos


----------



## bigzaqui

usas el "pero" en ese caso para algo de tu opinion algo asi:
"ella le gusta el delincuente,pero..." es algo asi como que a ti no te gusta, no te "cuadra", te parece que no es lo mejor...

saludoss


----------



## serg79_

Gracias a los tres, pero a ver, no creo haberme explicado bien, perdón.  

Me refería a lo de poner el "pero" al final de la frase *en vez de* ponerlo al principio.

O sea, la frase habría sido:

_Pero que sepas que no me gusta._

Mientras que esta persona lo ha escrito así:

_Que sepas que no me gusta, pero._

Como mencioné, en inglés a veces sí se pone el "but" al final (al menos en el lenguaje hablado), pero nunca lo he visto antes en español, y es más bien sobre esto que quería saber vuestra opinión.

Gracias de nuevo.

(Y por cierto, yo también siempre tengo esa misma duda sobre la coma, tanto en español como en ingles ).


----------



## gonza_arg

Hola. Para mí es incorrecto, aunque tal vez esté equivocado, pero nunca escuché hablar de esa manera y nunca lo he visto escrito. Además, en español no suena natural en lo absoluto. Parece como si un angloparlante hubiera escrito eso en español, como el aunque: "though" que colocan al final de algunas frases.
Yo diría algo así:
_"Pero quiero que sepas que no me gusta." _Esto suena más natural.
Gonza.


----------



## bigzaqui

you are right but when you are talking with another person yo can use it like:

"esa persona no me gusta pero..." you stop talking and the another person understand what you mean, like " es tu problema si quieres estar con el" or "tengo que hablarle por que es mi jefe" 

esto es en el lenguaje latino, no se si por europa sea distinto
you can say this in the spanish of Latin America, but maybe in Europe you can't

bye!


----------



## serg79_

Vale, gracias otra vez .
La persona que escribió la frase mencionada era de España, y por el contexto estoy casi seguro de que puso ese "pero" al final de la frase como si lo pudiera haber puesto al principio también (pues, puso un punto después del "pero", y no puntos suspensivos). Pero por lo que me habéis dicho, os suena mal así, así que tal vez habrá sido por influencia del inglés u otra cosa...
De todo modos, ¡gracias por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Outsider

serg79_ said:


> Como mencioné, en inglés a veces sí se pone el "but" al final (al menos en el lenguaje hablado) [...]


¿En serio? ¡Jamás lo he oído!


----------



## serg79_

Outsider said:


> ¿En serio? ¡Jamás lo he oído!


Ah sí, pues al menos por donde yo vivo no es raro oír algo así como...

- Well, I'll come at around 5 tomorrow, then.

- Okay, no later, but.

- Sure, no prob.

Bueno, tampoco es exactamente inglés estándar, pero sí se oye (oralmente).


----------



## gonza_arg

serg79_ said:


> - Well, I'll come at around 5 tomorrow, then.
> "Bueno, mañana llegaré al rededor de las 5, entonces.
> - Okay, no later, but.
> Ok, no más tarde, pero. Ok, pero no más tarde.
> - Sure, no prob.
> Seguro, no hay problema.
> .


Algunas frases suenan naturales y otras no, como verás.
Gonza.


----------



## serg79_

Gracias, gonza. Por lo visto, simplemente no se dice así en español, ¡pero esta persona sí lo dijo así! Mmm, quizás al final no haya sido español (en su perfil decía que sí, pero desgraciadamente no me acuerdo de la dirección ). De todo modos, lo voy a investigar un poco más en Google, y luego os diré qué he encontrado...


----------



## serg79_

Ahhh ¡al final me he topado con una página en la que se habla de este tema! 

Una persona del Perú pregunta:

_Tengo el costumbre de usar "pero" al final de la frase. Por ejemplo: _

_Me encanta el fútbol, no me gusta el tenis pero. _

_Varias personas me han dicho que es mal y nunca lo usaría escrito, pero hablado es normal en Perú, por los Andes por lo menos. ¿Se lo usa en otras partes?_

Y la respuesta (de una persona de Buenos Aires) es:

_La verdad que es la primera vez que escucho algo semejante. Habría que preguntarle a Crom si conoce este uso, ya que él es de Perú. En mi opinión, si verdaderamente algunos hispanoparlantes utilizan el "pero" de esa manera, están haciendo un uso muy incorrecto de la lengua, producto de su falta de educación._

_Saludos_

Aqui os dejo la dirección: ForoDeEspanol.com


----------



## gonza_arg

serg79_ said:


> _La verdad que es la primera vez que escucho algo semejante. Habría que preguntarle a Crom si conoce este uso, ya que él es de Perú. En mi opinión, si verdaderamente algunos hispanoparlantes utilizan el "pero" de esa manera, están haciendo un uso muy incorrecto de la lengua, producto de su falta de educación._


  Eso pienso, yo no quería ser tan duro, *pero*.  
Gonza.


----------



## Ivy29

serg79_ said:


> Vi esta construcción por primera vez ayer en una página web, ¡y me pareció bastante rara! La frase era algo así:
> 
> _Que sepas que no me gusta, pero._
> 
> _¡*Pero sepas que no me gusta! Emphasis.*_
> _*Ya sabes que no me gusta, pero... (= si tu lo quieres allá tu). Ellipsis*_
> _*Me contaron que salias con esa señora. ¡Pero...! lo que callas te causa sorpresa. ( It's an ellipsis).*_
> 
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## Jellby

El "pero" al final de la oración no es español. Sí se usa en alemán y se lo he oído a algún catalán, no sé si en catalán se usará así.


----------



## lazarus1907

Creo que lo tenemos todos claro: "Pero" es una conjunción coordinante adversativa y su función es relacionar las palabras que la preceden con las que la siguen. Por tanto, es incorrecto terminar una frase con ella con un punto. Otra cosa, por supuesto, sería terminarla con puntos suspensivos, porque entonces la segunda oración estaría implícita.


----------



## bigzaqui

well, as you can see It's about the country, Peru in and venezuela you can use it but in Argentina you can't.

But you use it talking or in chat  rooms but never  in a letter or something like that.


----------



## jmx

En catalán la palabra "però" puede usarse tanto a principio como a final de frase, un poco como la palabra castellana "empero", y por eso al hablar en castellano es frecuente que los catalanoparlantes se confundan y digan frases como la que se comenta.


----------



## roanheads

bigzaqui said:


> well, as you can see It's about the country, Peru in and venezuela you can use it but in Argentina you can't.
> 
> But you use it talking or in chat rooms but never in a letter or something like that.


 
Hola a todos,
No lo he visto u oido nunca así en castellano, , pero sí, es bastante común en el inglés hablado, un "pero " al final, insinua que venga algo más, por ejemplo. ------ No me gusta para nada, pero,-- si me bajas el precio un 10 por ciento, entonces, que sí, me va a gustar.

Espero que esto ayude un poco.
Saludos


----------



## alc112

bigzaqui said:


> well, as you can see It's about the country, Peru in and venezuela you can use it but in Argentina you can't.
> 
> But you use it talking or in chat  rooms but never  in a letter or something like that.



Soy argentino y uso muchísimo el pero al final...


----------



## pocholate

bigzaqui said:


> well, as you can see It's about the country, Peru in and venezuela you can use it but in Argentina you can't.
> 
> But you use it talking or in chat rooms but never in a letter or something like that.


 
I'm from Peru and I've never heard or read anything with such a syntax in Lima at least, so I think you should refrain from stating that it is something you can 'use' in Peru and Venezuela when clearly your sources are a couple of comments in a forum.


----------



## Ivy29

serg79_ said:


> Vi esta construcción por primera vez ayer en una página web, ¡y me pareció bastante rara! La frase era algo así:
> 
> _Que sepas que no me gusta, pero._
> 
> ¿Se considera gramaticalmente correcto poner ese "pero" al final de la frase? ¿Os parece normal así?
> 
> En inglés, a veces sí se coloca el "but" ahí (al menos coloquialmente en el lenguaje hablado), pero nunca lo he oído/leído antes en español, y sólo quería preguntaros qué pensáis sobre esto.
> 
> Gracias


 
For that sentence with pero at the end, the ellipsis is lacking it should be:

*que sepas que no me gusta, pero... (ellipsis)*

Ivy29


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola

Por lo que se refiere a Venezuela, no es común en lo más mínimo el uso del *pero* al final de las oraciones conectadas (al estilo del inglés). 

Sí es totalmente usual la estructura en la cual el *pero* se deja al final sin conclusión explícita, lo cual en el lenguaje hablado se hace enfatizando el *pero* y en el escrito a través de los puntos suspensivos.

Personalmente opino que la construcción gramatical analizada es incorrecta, al igual que sería, por ejemplo, colocar al final un *aunque*: Te tocó perder, te hayas esforzado, aunque.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Kangy

Yo lo escuché muchas veces!!!
Una prima mía vive en Bahía Blanca, y ahí es muy común decir "pero" al final de la oración.
No sé si tendrá algún significado, pero me parece que es para intensificar lo que se acaba de decir.

Por ejemplo:

-No tires la basura!
-No tires la basura, pero!

La segunda oración suena más fuerte, más enfática.


----------



## emo_casares

Hola... yo uso muuucho el pero al final de la oración... Es solamente el pero puesto al final en lugar de ponerlo al inicio... por ejemplo.... en lugar de decir... Pero me voy en taxi, yo digo ... me voy en taxi pero...  Me parece que es muy bonito usarlo así y acá en Ecuador se lo usa bastante.

Saludos!


----------

